# Getting a pitch .......



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi everyone... 

I dont know how you are all finding it, but we cant seem to get a pitch anywhere unless we book months in advance or want to go to Cornwall or Scotland !!!

Caravan Club sites just get booked solid for every bank holiday or school holiday as soon as booking opens. They ought to make people pay a deposit when booking, it might stop the pitches filling up so quick and then people not turning up on the day !!

My brother in law asked us to go away with them bank holiday (may31st) an we cant get a site for one van let alone two vans within 2hrs of Northampton..... Its crazy !!!

We keep our van at home so we can just bomb off at the drop of a hat on a Friday after work, but you just CANT !!!!

How does everyone else find it , or do you all book months in advance ??

regards Gareth


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Gareth

I think you will find that the majority of people book well in advance, well I do, especially if I want a CC site. Alternatively, I go onto the UK Campsites website and "troll" until I find some I like and then make enquiries. Though would admit, that I would never consider leaving booking until two weeks before wishing to go away, especially at bank holidays and school holidays.

Best of Luck

Jenny

PS Nothing wrong with Cornwall, but I appreciate a little too far for a short weekend for you.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Ten days ago we decided to go up to the Lake District for the next Bank Holiday week. With C & CC we couldn't get in our first choice site but were able to get into a perfectly acceptable site that is virtually next door. Based on this very unscientific sample, I would say that there is no major problem up here .


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Jennifer said:


> Alternatively, I go onto the UK Campsites website and "troll" until I find some I like and then make enquiries.


Strange, why not use MHF camp site database?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=showukmap

Simply click a county you wish to look at then scroll (no need to troll :lol until you find something interesting.

All our camp sites are entered by MHF members so you'll get unbiased, warts and all reviews, as it should be 

MHS...Rob


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi have you thought of going on one of the rally weekends?, I know you don,t get the facilities of a camp site but they are good fun and people are very friendly  Its worth a thought  
Margaret


----------



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

*pitch..*

Hi margaret

No we have never done a rally,, can you take children ?

And how early do you have to book ?

Is there a diary for the dates etc?

Gareth


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

due to wifes work commitment's [only allowed to book two day's of a month on the ward already used on family wedding] we couldn't book with the mhf crowd for newbury as her rota only gets confirmed 10 days in advance,
expected a real problem booking sites so armed myself with all my book's sat at the computer logged on to cc search page and got in at the first site i tried in newbury itself???
i personally prefer cl type sites [ no jobsworth's ] but this is a 30 pitch site with hardstanding's & EHU booked this evening


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Most Rallies are not bookable you just turn up.
Try the MCC or C&CC for the Rallies and also the Holiday Rallies in the C&CC Out and About there are so many to choose from.
Children always welcomed.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: pitch..*



laikaecovip said:


> Hi margaret
> 
> No we have never done a rally,, can you take children ?
> 
> ...


If you join the Camping and Caravanning Club you can attend weekend rallies and longer Temporaray Holiday Sites {THS} that are run by local groups called District Associations {DA} or by the Regional Committees.
The people running them are not club employees but volunteer members.
These meets are advertised in the Out & About section of the Monthly magazine sent free to memebers. Most meets are non booked and you can just turn up. Others at limited venues are bookable. Most meets are at non facility venues e.g. water and elsan only.
A typical example is a THS which is held for 6 weeks each Summer at York Cricket and Rugby Club. The fees are £7.50 per night.

The Caravan Club hold similar weekend and Holiday rallies but they tend to use a pre-booking system.

Attached is the web sites of the local groups of the c&CC. Look them up and loook at their rally programs and the tHS's that they are running. http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/aboutus/localgroups/localgroupwebsites/

A quick glance shows that Oxford DA are having a meet for the BH
that should not be far for you to travel from Northampton.
"Aston & Cote Village Hall OX18 2DU. 
Signposted from A415 Standlake. Join us to to celebrate Oxfordshire DA 41st birthday. 
Friday night get together, Saturday afternoon we will have side stalls, games, refreshments, tombola and face painting. Saturday night Slim doing disco. Sunday morning cooked breakfast (please pre-book with the steward Friday), games in the evening. Monday coffee morning with the raffle, prize giving and cutting of the cake. There is a nice new park on site for the children to play. Site fee £8.50 per unit per night"


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: pitch..*



laikaecovip said:


> Hi margaret
> 
> No we have never done a rally,, can you take children ?
> 
> ...


We are members of the MCC.. As stated nearly all the rallies you have no need to book, only for special one's like holiday rallies that span a week or so... Sometimes we only decide at the very last minute once we see the weather forecast.
Kids !!! At our local branch of MCC they are more than welcome and there are always a few in attendance, we take our grandkids to many of the rallies... The kids form their own little "click" and soon get on with the big one's helping to watch over the smaller ones..
We have been to some great weekend breaks.. 
Definatly worth looking into...

laikaecovip - Where are you based ??? Will see if i can point you towards a rally diary for your area...

Not done a MHF rally as yet.. But it will be on the list once something fits in.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Gareth,

where about do you live, where are you wanting to go to?


----------



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for everyones help....

i have worked out the C&CC but What is the MCC ???

We are based just outside Northampton.

Gareth


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Gareth,

How do you fancy mid wales, Gigrin Farm, Rhayader.

The NWDA are running a temporary Holiday site over 10 days starting on the 28th May - 6th June.

No electrics but a wonderful site and a great area.

Steve


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

laikaecovip said:


> Thanks for everyones help....
> 
> i have worked out the C&CC but What is the MCC ???
> 
> ...


mcc is the motorcaravanners club. Do a web search and u will find it.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gareth. Have a look at the MHF Rally Programme...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies

We'll set off for Newbury in the morning, a journey of near-on 200 miles, just to attend the Southern Motor Caravan Rally AND to meet up with other members of MHF. Can't wait!!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

We did have children now just got child (18 year old not interested), we do rallies all over the country, you don't have to just go with Northants DA you can go with whichever you choose. 

We love going with South Lincs DA as they are very child friendly , they are at Sherringham school on the coast, we are also not far from Northampton and will be there some of the time. This is a Temporary holiday site that is running for a week but you just pick what nights you want to stay and go, usually around £6-7 a night. 

Get in touch by pm if you want more info.

Mandy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://motorcaravanners.eu/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I will endorse the vote for rallies. We very rarely use sites for weekends. The other good thing about rallying or Temporary Holiday Sites is that you don't have to leave at 12.00 noon. With local rallies I have often been last to leave around 6.00pm, effectively it gives you an extra day over stopping on a site.

If you fancy going on a C&CC rally you can join the Club when you get there.

JohnW


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Gareth, well theres' your answers  We have been on some really good ones over the years, met some lovely people and picked up some good tips. So good luck and might meet up sometime, we are going to the one at Humberston for May Bank,
Margaret


----------



## ceep (Sep 28, 2009)

laikaecovip said:


> Caravan Club sites just get booked solid for every bank holiday or school holiday as soon as booking opens. They ought to make people pay a deposit when booking, it might stop the pitches filling up so quick and then people not turning up on the day !!


I have to agree with you, when it comes to the Caravan Club. Once booking opens in December, people seem to book all the sites (apart from Cornwall and Scotland) for weekends (not just bank holidays/school holidays) throughout the year, on the off-chance that they might be able to go away. If you check the Caravan Club website part of the way through a weekend, you will find spaces that previously were unobtainable. I have spoken to a warden about this who confirmed that they got a lot of last minute cancellations. The end result is that motorhomers who like to get away at short notice can't (to a CC site) and the sites run under capacity (at a cost to the CC and its members).

On the plus side, I have been on to the Caravan Club about this and got a very full answer about the various options that they consider from time to time to try to reduce the occurrence of last minute cancellations and increase the occupancy. Ironically, it seems that people are much more likely not to turn up if they have already paid a deposit or even the full amount for a booking (according to the CC).

Frustrating, isn't it, for those of us who don't plan weeks/months in advance and like to be spontaneous, but there are alternatives to the Caravan Club.


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

If you want to be near Northampton and are happy on a CL type site have a look at home farm in the village of Stoke Bruerne on the banks of the grand union canal
They have a rally field alongside so possibly not quite so concerned about numbers


----------



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

In reply to Ceep......

Yes it is amazing how quickly the CC sites get booked up. We wnet to Moreton in Marsh for new year (got in on a cancellation). Booked up straight away for this year. Told my other family members to do the same and when they called it was full...... Like ten months in advance !!

Thanks Marionanrob for the reccomendation of the CL @ Stoke Bruenne that would be spot on BUT we only live 1 mile up the road. Hardly seems worth it ..  

I think we will have to try a Rally !!!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Not sure if this link will work but try it.. It's probably the nearest local group to where you live..
MCC east mids

I think you can just attend as a visitor and join the club there and then if you decide.. Were off to Lyme regis, campsite with all facilities inc EHU and £7.50 a night


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Gareth just realised you are not in CCC yet, so the co=ordinates if you are interested in the Humberston one ,which is very near Cleethorpes for the children...are DN46 4JX or you could ring the steward for directions PM me if you want the tel;num
Regards Margaret


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

laikaecovip said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I dont know how you are all finding it, but we cant seem to get a pitch anywhere unless we book months in advance or want to go to Cornwall or Scotland !!!


What makes you think it's any easier in Scotland?


----------



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

Scotland and Cornwall are the only ones that come up as having space when you do a late availability search on the CC site .... :-(


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Gareth, I have sent you a PM.   Bob.


----------



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

Cheers BOB......

We will be checking that one out.

Thanks again everyone !!! :wink:


----------

